

Show HN: organize your inbox - friends[at]you, work[at]you etc.. - abhishiv
http://muis.co/
http://muis.co/
======
abhishiv
For anyone interested in trying it out, just reserve your username and shoot
me an email at hn[at]abhishiv.muis.co

